# Ohio River trip



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Me and a friend are looking to take a trip down to the river this fall. Looking to shorefish for catfish mostly. Just wondering the best shore spots and campgrounds close by. Doesn’t matter where on the river just looking for some big cats. TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

In the fall, we used to catch a lot of cats while carp fishing at Rayland marina. You can camp right on the water and fish 24-7 if you want. Haven't been down there in a few years but used to be $10 a night to camp and fish. I have never targeted just cats there, but by the amount we used to get carp fishing, I would assume it would be pretty solid action.

The shad pull in super thick on the flat in the fall. If you got a cast net, you can catch all the bait you need in 1 throw. There also tends to be a good amount of white bass in the mouth of the marina that can be used for bait, or you can go to the backwater ponds right across the road and get bluegills really easily. There is also a bait shop at the marina if times are tough for bait.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Old lock 24 in Racine Oh right on the river pretty nice place my buddy caught a 50# flathead fishing there on the old lock


----------

